

Webvan 2.0 - AlexMuir
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/07/06/279216/webvan-2-0/

======
AlexMuir
Overview above, latest analysis here:
[http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/07/16/289311/another-
oc...](http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/07/16/289311/another-ocado-
analyst-who-doesnt-get-it/)

This is such a flimsy business it's untrue.

